# Mower Died



## The Big Z (Jul 25, 2010)

This week my 26 year old Snapper Commercial push mower died.  It's time to look for a replacement.

Looking for something that will last me another 20 years.

Whats your opinion of the best 22" Cut push/self propelled mower available.  Options: Bagger, Mulcher, or Side discharge.  

Ive heard:
Snapper -The quality has gone down?
Honda - Plastic parts that wear out fast?
Exmark - ??
Toro - ??


----------



## contender* (Jul 25, 2010)

I've got a four stroke lawn boy that has held up really well so far..


----------



## Citiboy287 (Jul 26, 2010)

My Toro is going on 10 years, No problems other than those I caused myself , ( bent bagger bar - Chipped blades ) Just regular yearly checkup , Plug , fliter ,,, but again its 10 years old and was built to those standards --- My toro guy did tell me to start using the 89 gas, Less corn Alcohol in it than 87


----------



## Doyle (Jul 26, 2010)

Honda commerical.  However, you won't find those at your local hardware store and they cost a bunch.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 26, 2010)

My Craftsman 16.5 briggs and stratton still running after 17yrs. Everybody laughed when I bought a Sears riding mower. Well I,ve taken care of it! Changed the filter and oil 2 times a year and keep the blades sharp.


----------



## fishingtiger (Jul 27, 2010)

i am a big fan of the Honda mowers.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jul 27, 2010)

Bad Boy push mowers @ Tractor Supply.  Pro motors on it even have a small oil filter to help extend life.  The deck is made of a lot heavier steel than most current models.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Aug 1, 2010)

Exmark all the way


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 3, 2010)

Honda HR17, about $700, 21" cut.  My friend's dad has been using his for 10+ years and has never had a second's trouble out of it.  Never even been in the shop.


----------



## harley-rider77 (Aug 17, 2010)

Husqvarna with a Honda engine.


----------

